# We Rent Pogies - CKS demo center in Boulder



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

Hey everyone. Just wanted to let you know that we are now offering Pogie rentals.


----------



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

N. Wigston said:


> Hey everyone. Just wanted to let you know that we are now offering Pogie rentals.


And don't forget our new location at 3600 Arapahoe ave in boulder.


----------

